# libnodave s7Online / MPI / COM Kabel?



## brainy (30 Januar 2009)

Hi boardmitglieder,

versuche mich gerade an libnodave und habe mal grundsätzlich mit Hilfe der Delphi Demo-Komponente versucht mit meinem Field-PG via CP5611 und MPI-Kabel eine Verbindung zum AG aufzubauen. Als Schnittstelle habe ich s7Online eingestellt. Leider ohne Erfolg, komme nicht online. Habe in einem anderen Thread gelesen dass die s7Online noch in einem experimentellen Stadium steckt. OK, dann geht's halt auf dem Wege nicht. CP343 kann ich im Moment grad nicht testen, da wir keine rumliegen haben. Bleibt noch MPI-Verbindung als Alternative (in den Settings der Delphi-Komponente). Sehe ich das richtig, wenn ich MPI als Verbindungsweg wähle, gehe ich über den PG/PC COM-Port? Ist dann ein serielles Kabel von Nöten oder weiterhin ein MPI-Kabel? Oder brauche ich da eventuell ein spezielles Adapterkabel Bsp. IBHTec?

Danke für die Antworten

mfG brainy


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Januar 2009)

Es wird grundsätzlcih ein PC- (oder TS-) Adapter benötigt. Dieser macht nicht nur die elektrische Anpassung sondern führt auch eine Protokollumsetzung durch.


----------



## Ralle (30 Januar 2009)

Wenn du Step7 auf dem PG installiert hast, sollte s7online eigentlich zumindest gehen. Dazu mußt du aber die PG-Schnittstelle vorher mit Step7 so einstellen, daß die SPS, auf die du dann auch mit libnodave zugreifen willst errreichbar ist! Ansonsten kann man MPI und Profibus nicht über einen CP mit libnodave fahren, das wäre nur mit s7online möglich. Bei mit geht das jedenfalls, allerdings eigenartigerweise nir mit einer SPS, jede weitere, die noch am MPI-Strang hängt, kann ich zwar verbinden, bekomme aber auch von dieser immer Daten von der 1. verbundenen SPS. Wenn du Zweifel an der Verbindung hast, probier mal auch die mitgelieferten Test-EXE. Damit kann man erstmal ganz gut feststellen ob die Verbindung grundsätzlich funktioniert.

PS: Mein Vorzugskandidat ist der NetLinkPro. Damit kommt man auf MPI- und DP-Busse und braucht dafür nur einen PC/Laptop mit Ethernet.


----------

